# Your ski gear history



## Greg (Sep 4, 2007)

This might be pretty tough for some of you old schoolers. What's your ski history? Here's mine:

*1994-95:* 190 cm Elans, Salmon Quadrax bindings, Alpina boots
*1996-97:* 205 cm Blizzard TCS skis, remounted the Quadrax
*1999-2000:* 190 cm Dynastar Max Ones, Salomon S900 bindings. Salomon Performa boots
*2001-02*: 182 cm K2 Axis X Pros, Salomon S910 bindings
*2005-06:* 170 cm Volkl Unlimited AC3, Technica Vento 8 boots
*2006-07:* Nordica Speed Machine 12 boots
*2007-08:* 179 cm K2 Cabrawlers, Look PX12 bindings

Hope to add a pair of Legend 8000s to the mix for this season too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

1990-91--rentals
1991-92--rentals
1992-93--old K2's from the 80s in a 170 length with marker M-25s from my cousins basement
1993-94--new Elans in a 185..I have no idea the model but they had marker bindings
1994-95--same skis as the previous season
1995-96--Pre M-5as in a 195 length with Marker 5-28 binders
1996-97--delam issues so I got Pre M-6as..in a 195 length..
1997-98--198 K2 El Caminos with Marker M-51 bindings with lifters
1998-99--same skis as the previous year
1999-00--K2 Kreitlers with the binding from the El Caminos
2000-01--same skis as the previous season
2001-02--same skis as the previous season plus my Dads old Kastles which were a 1993 model
2002-03--Rossi Viper X's with Saloman binders
2003-04--Saloman X-tremes in a 195 length
2004-05--Elan S-12s in a 176
2005-06--Atomic LT11s in a 170
2006-07--No new skis..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't know what I had in the 70's.

1981 - Olin Mark V (orange ski) and some kind of black 4 buckle boot.
1985 - Fischer SC4 190 and same black boots
1986 - Raichle Rear entry boots (grey in color)
1987 - Fischer RC4 comp 200's and new red and black Raichle rear entries.
1989 - K2 TNC Comp 205's and Rachle Flexon Comp (black and yellow)
1990 - K2 Extreme 204's
1996 - Fischer Plasma Edge 200's (these were some kind of freebie from a rep)
1997 - K2 Merlin V 198's and Technica Explosion 8 boots
2005 - Nordica Speed Machine 10 boots
2006 - Elan Ripstick 178's
2007 - Nordica Hot Rod boots


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Started at roughly 7 in 93'
 93'-95'ish-rentals
95'ish-97'ish-Elan 120's
97'-00'-Rossi Straight skis 160's
00'-05'-Real low end Rossi shaped skis 170
05'-06-K2 Public Enemy 169 Rossi Scratch axial binding/Dalbello V9 boot
06'-07'-K2 Public Enemy 174 Rossi Scratch axial binding, Rossi Mutix R11 175
07'- Line Prophet 90(dont know what size yet) Rossi Scratch axial binding/New boots(dont know what yet)

No idea on the bindings and boots on the earlier skis


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2007)

pre1982 all rental
1982 Fisher Cut 70's(broke in Austria)
1985 Kastle (forget the model - bought in Austria)
1986(ish) Rossi 4s(The teal ones)(203s\)
1988(ish) Dynstar Course SL(200)
1989(ish) K2 TNC comp(200)
1990(ish) K2 Extreme(204)
1991(ish) Rossi 4m(190?)
1992(ish) K2 Extreme(204 capski)
1993(ish) Rossi 7m(200)
1994(ish) K2 SLC (207)
1994(ish) Vokl Rentiger (203)


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2007)

gawd - you're right it's tough....

here goes...

Hart Mercurys
Fischer RC4s
Olin Mark IIIs
Rossi (some silver looking models)
Volkls


know what?  Too tough to remember...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2007)

dmc said:


> pre1982 all rental
> 1982 Fisher Cut 70's(broke in Austria)
> 1985 Kastle (forget the model - bought in Austria)
> 1986(ish) Rossi 4s(The teal ones)(203s\)
> ...





what'd you write this down?


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> what'd you write this down?



All memory and some guessing...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2007)

dmc said:


> All memory and some guessing...



my memory must be cooked ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

See keeping a ski journal is important..although I remembered all my skis from memory..lol

I've had the same Lange boots for 4 seasons and 300+ days so I need new boots..badly..


----------



## Rushski (Sep 4, 2007)

81 - Hummer skis 150s, Tyrolias, Beat up Raichles
82 - Rossi team 160s (Jr. skis), Tyrolias, Hanson Cobras
84 - Head Radials 180s, Tyrolias, Kastinger Comps, Caber boots later
87 - Head Racing SLs 200s, Tyrolias, Raichle RX8s
89 - Volkl Targa R 200s, Tyrolias, Lange XRIs (Pink Panthers)
99 - Kastle Rage 200s (mogul ski, new vintage 96 or 97), Markers, Salomon Equipe 8.0
04 - Salomon Crossmax 10 165s, Salomon 912ti, Nordica Beast 10
07 - Fischer RX8s, Fischer (Tyrolia) bindings, still on above mentioned Nordica Beast 10s 

Note this doesn't accurately show the overlap of some boots.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> my memory must be cooked ;-)



huh?


----------



## Rushski (Sep 4, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know what I had in the 70's.
> 1986 - Raichle Rear entry boots (grey in color)



Probably RX8s, which I had in two-tone grey.  Red/white were sold out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Probably RX8s, which I had in two-tone grey.  Red/white were sold out.



I don't think they were that high end. I remember i didn't like them and got the red and black RX8's. Then I realized it was rear entry that sucked and got the flexon comps which I loved. If hadn't just bought new boots, I'd be out looking for a pair of the Full Tilt's right now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2007)

04-05 Rentals
05-06 Rentals
06-07 Head C220i, Tyrolia bindings, and Nordica Beast 10s on my my feet


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 4, 2007)

2005: Rentals
2006: Head Edge 9 ski boots and 162 Rossignol Actys 100 -- the starter kit
2007: 162 Rossignol Zenith 9 -- bought from a shop on the side of the K access road in May 06 for a song 
2008 (coming soon on powder but already in the quiver): 168 Rossignol B4 with Axial 120 bindings -- bought for a steal online

2009 onwards and I'll probably be in the market for new boots and racing skis. Otherwise, I'm a happy camper/skier.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2007)

It's refreshing to see alot of new skiers on here...


----------



## Sky (Sep 10, 2007)

Rentals in the lates 70's
80 Kniesel 210's with Salomon 555 bindings and Nordica boots
*break*
98 Kastle something-or-others and Alpina 7 boots *yep, kept those Nordica boots a LONG time*
01 Atomic Beta Ride 820's in 190cm, Atomic Bindings
04 Volkl Supersports in a 175 with the Marker Motion Binding Dalbello Avanti 9 boots
06 Dynastar Contact 11's in 178cm with the Look binding.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 11, 2007)

Rushski said:


> 81 - Hummer skis 150s, Tyrolias, Beat up Raichles
> 82 - Rossi team 160s (Jr. skis), Tyrolias, Hanson Cobras
> 84 - Head Radials 180s, Tyrolias, Kastinger Comps, Caber boots later
> 87 - Head Racing SLs 200s, Tyrolias, Raichle RX8s
> ...



Just added:
07 - Blizzard Titan Eight 175s, Tyrolia Freeflexes


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2007)

Certainly can't remember the boots and bindings, but I'll give skis a shot

82-83 - 130 cm hand me down Elan's from my cousin
83-84 - 140 cm hand me down Fishers from my cousin
84-85 - 155 cm Kazama's - the ones with the five holes in tip, at 10 I thought those were way cool
85-86 - 165 cm Rossi 4s - the old ones that were grey and black
86-87 - 175 cm Dynamic VR 27 
87-88 - 185 cm Rossi 4M's  - still the best bump ski I've ever skied
88-89 - 195 cm Rossi 4g's 
89-90 - 203 cm Rossi 7g's
91 - 95 -  3 pairs each of Salomon F9's 2s (204cm) & 3s (197cm), only bought one pair of each though
95-2000 - 2 pairs of Dynamic VR27 from 90ish that I found brand new at a ski swap.  195 & 200 cm
2000-2001 - 184cm Rossi Axiom Powder boards that I basically needed everyday rendering my Dynamic's useless
2003-current - 188cm Rossi Bandit Single X

Current boots are Dolomites, forget the model name, but I got them 3 years ago and I LOVE them.  They have a fifth buckle, which I honestly don't know why all ski boots don't have it.  Nothing I've ever experienced does a better job of locking down the ankle and jamming the heal into the back of the boot.


----------



## tomaso12 (Sep 13, 2007)

Elan A06 168cm, Marker M900, Dolomite AX07


----------



## CapeSkier (Oct 18, 2007)

You asked for an old-schooler.  Here's my best shot:

1966 Rental wooden ski, cable binding, leather tie-up boot.
1967-69 Wooden skis, (unknown manufacture) cable binding, leather Koflach tie-up boot.
1970 Buckle leather boot, wooden ski with "step-ins" by Tyrolia. Je suis arrivee.
1971-72  Black Head Standard, 150 cm, Tyrolia, Koflach boot, borrowed Jet-Stix.
1973-75 170 cm Head Standard, Tyrolia, Koflach
1975-78 180 cm Head Standard, Tyrolia, Lange Banshee flow-type boot (orange) Boot froze solid in trunk.
1979-1983 Rossignol 180, Salomon, Nordica boot
1983-1988 Rossignol 180, Salomon, Salomon boot
1988-2003 Various rentals during parenting of small children.  Rossignols dead due to salt from car rack.
2003-2005 Atomic, Salomon, Nordica (demo package)
2005-2007 Dynastar, Salomon, Nordica
2007-2008 K2 Apache Crossfire, Marker, New boots to be determined.  (most $$ ever spent).

1966-2008... Is that old school?  
"bend ze knees"


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 19, 2007)

'74-'79 rossi's 170 something  (no clue to model) nordica boots, look binders/safety straps
'80-'89 hexcel (navy/green neon) 190s salomon binders, dolomite super stiff boots
'90-'00 rd coyote's 210's, salomons, nordica something or others
'01-'05 head super/cyber x ti 182'ish (first shaped ski!) tyrolia lt100
'06 head iXRC 1100 177 / ld12's / head edge 9.5's
'07 fischer riu 180's
man i keep skis and cars waaay too long!


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 19, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> gawd - you're right it's tough....
> 
> here goes...
> 
> ...



Hart Mercury
Fischer RC4 Superglass
Olin Mark III S
Rissignol 4S
K2 5500
Volkl G4?(first shaped)
Hart F17
Fischer RC4
Rossi Mogul
Fischer RC4
Phantom Crystal Ships
Fischer RC4


----------



## zook (Oct 19, 2007)

2004-05: Rentals
2005-06: Dynastar Agyl 6 170cm, Lange CRL 80
2006-07: Elan Speedwave 14 168cm, Elan Magfire 10 173cm, Lange Comp 120 W


----------

